# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  >  predictable outcome: see TMShucks' comments

## snb

Try to click on 

http://www.excelforum.com/suggestion...-new-post.html

----------


## TMS

Do you mean my comments here:

http://www.excelforum.com/the-water-...few-hours.html


You don't have to be a database expert ... and I'm no database expert ... to work out that you're gonna struggle to build a sand castle when the kids are playing in the sand pit  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

